# DAoC: Eure schönsten Geschichten



## Shadaim (19. November 2007)

Hier ist Platz für Eure skurrilsten, spannendsten und tollsten Rollenspiel-Geschichten rund um die drei Reiche. =)


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (19. November 2007)

Das interessiert mich auch mal was ihr dort erlebt hab und worauf ich mich einstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2007)

Meine Geschichten fallen wohl eher unter skurril als denn unter Rollenspiel.

Eines Morgens machte sich ganz Midgard auf um die Relikte zu raiden, dazu war es erforderlich erst ein paar keeps zu nehmen. Wir rollten also mit 200 Mann oder so an, und vor einem Keep stand ein Pulk Baumkuschler den wir selbstverständlich auf unserem Weg hinein überrollten.
Eine Spielerin war nicht angreifbar und fing an uns zu beschimpfen und die toten Hibernianer zu ressen. Offenbar hatten wir eine Hochzeit gesprengt.

Warum diese Hochzeit unbedingt im Grenzgebiet vor einem Keep stattfand konnte uns aber keiner sagen.

Nun ja, auf dem Rückweg rollten wir dann grade nochmal drüber .. so aus Versehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Als Midgarder ist man ja schliesslich höflich.




Oder einmal levelten wir mit der Gilde im Yggdra, so um die Level 20 waren wir da, als ein 50er Waldläufer (einer der wenigen die mit dem leveln ganz schnell waren) uns attackierte. 
Wir haben 2 Gruppen Level 20er gebraucht aber die kleine Ratte war danach tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein anderes Mal trafen wir zu zweit af eine gruppe Albs. Der Thane hat einfach seinen Mjoellner (AE) reingesetzt, die Albs sahen nur viiiele Hämmer und suchten ihr Glück in der Flucht ohne zu schauen dass wir nur zu Zweit waren.


----------



## splen (19. November 2007)

Vor etwas längerer Zeit erstellte ich mir einen kleinen Kobold-Schamanen, um diesen im Schlachtfeld für die unteren Levelstufen zu spielen. Glücklicherweise gab es damals schon den /level 20 - Befehl und so hab ich mich mit meine 20 Länzen gleich mal nach Darkness Falls begeben, um dort ein annehmbares Level für das Schlachtfeld zu erreichen.

Gerade in DF angekommen konnte ich einen Kampf zwischen einem Waldläufer und einer Schattenklinge verfolgen. Dabei kristallisierte sich ziemlich schnell heraus, dass der Waldläufer meinem Reichsgefährten etwas überlegen war, also hab ich meine eher lächerlichen Kräfte eingesetzt, um der Schattenklinge zu helfen. Meine Heilsprüche waren allerdings eher als lächerlich und weniger als hilfreich zu bezeichnen. Verseuchen und Vergiften des Waldläufers schlug aufgrund des großen Leveluntershcieds natürlich bei jedem Versuch fehl. So näherten sich die Schattenklinge und der Waldläufer beiderseits recht "zielstrebig" dem Jordan - eine richtig enge Kiste, würde Marcel Reif wohl sagen.

Wie dem auch sei. Nach unzähligen Versuchen, dem Fein doch noch irgendwie zu Schaden, klappte es dann irgendwann doch, und Waldläufer begann in kleinsten Mengen Schaden durch meinen Zauber zu nehmen. Jedoch konnte ich die Schattenklinge nicht mehr vor dem Tode retten und so schied diese zuerst dahin, worauf der Waldläufer unmittelbar danach an meinem Gift gestorben ist, weil der dem Tod auch ziemlich nahe war. Mir wurde der komlette Kill für den Feind angerechnet (anrechnung im eigenen Todesfall gabs damals ja noch nicht), was mir soviel Reichspunkte einbrachte, dass ich sofort die Stufe 1L4 erklomm, was wiederum bedeutete, dass ich nicht in das Schlachtfeld durfte, was ja eigentlich das erste Ziel dieses Charakters war.

Also ausloggen ... Char löschen .. neu erstellen ... Freud und Leid liegen nunmal sehr nahe zusammen, nicht wahr? -.-


----------



## Wamboland (20. November 2007)

Nicht RP, aber ein klassiker in meiner Gilde.

Wir waren in DF vor dem Midgard Prinzen. Wollten so weit vor wie möglich und unser "Raidleader" (waren nur zu 8) sagt noch "Bis hier ist safe." - Na ja, da die hälfte gerade AFK war, haben wir uns 10min später wieder am Eingang zu DF getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hab noch ne kleine RP Story die ich mal angefangen hatte, muss die mal suchen.


----------



## splen (20. November 2007)

Klingt ein wenig nach "Famous last words" a la "Neee .. die adden nicht. Ich kenn den Spot hier." -.-


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2007)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wir waren in DF vor dem Midgard Prinzen. Wollten so weit vor wie möglich und unser "Raidleader" (waren nur zu 8) sagt noch "Bis hier ist safe." - Na ja, da die hälfte gerade AFK war, haben wir uns 10min später wieder am Eingang zu DF getroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Thema Wipe ist eh ein Thema für sich. 

Einmal hatte unser Anführer Con Lost und ist dadurch ins Teleporter Keep der Hibs gerannt. Und wir natürlich brav mit 4 Gruppen hinterher ^^

Oder als er mal Keep und Reliktkeep verwechselte und wir uns wunderten warum die Wachen so hart sind.

Unvergessen auch die Thane Pulls mit Mjoellner, oder Leute die in Malmohus afk am Puller stickten. Auch ein Hit in Malmohus war es die Drachenpause zu vergessen und dann von dem Vieh verputzt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (20. November 2007)

Hmm .. ich glaub auf Stonehenge gabs sogar mal nen Versuch, durch die Grenzfestung ins Inland von Hibernia zu kommen. Früher gabs am Tor ja noch keine Ladezone. Der Versuch ist meines Wissens aber kläglich gescheitert. Typische Midgard-Holzkopf-Aktion eben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjael (20. November 2007)

Es gab mehrere Versuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mindestens einer is gescheitert das is richtig.

Aber bei einem anderen Versuch sind wir an Druim Ligen nur gescheitert weil ein GM damals dort extrem starke Extra Wachen aufgestellt hat (da waren wir noch 180 Mann). Aber Druim Caine war frei und so sind wir auch dagegen nochmal mit 130 Mann angerannt und ca 40 haben es in die Festung geschafft und 3 sind komplett durchgekommen wurden dann aber kurz hinter der Festung von einigen Hibs getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pyro4ever (22. November 2007)

hehe mir fallen gleich mehrer coole geschichten ein eine zb

so ich spiele nun schon ne weile daoc bin in erinner großen gilde (wlc) wir sind grad im ts.... ich höre ne stimme und denke mir hmmm den kennst du doch *gg* flüster ihn an und es stellt sich heraus das ich mit ihm 2 jahre beim bund war (das war ca 3 jahre nach dze) sowas zb find ich recht lustig ;-)

ich könnte nun noch lustige sachen ausm rvr berichten aber das würden die meisten eh nicht verstehn *gg*

lg pyro


----------



## splen (22. November 2007)

Meinen heute besten Kumpel hab ich in DAoC kennengelernt. Er wohnt gleich um die Ecke. Rausbekommen haben wir das, als wir beide zeitgleich im Gildenchat davon berichteten, was grad für ein fetzen Gewitter vor unserer Tür tobt.

Er: "Boa, was für ein krasses Wetter hier grad abgeht. Das müsstet ihr sehen!"
Ich: "Alter Schwede, was für ein krasses Wetter hier grad abgeht. Das müsstet ihr sehen!"
Er: "Ähm..."
Ich: "Ähm..."

Ein paar Chatzeilen später wussten wir, dass er quasi mein Nachbar ist. Wir kugeln uns immer noch vor Lachen, wenn wir an damals zurückdenken ...


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Hmm .. ich glaub auf Stonehenge gabs sogar mal nen Versuch, durch die Grenzfestung ins Inland von Hibernia zu kommen. Früher gabs am Tor ja noch keine Ladezone. Der Versuch ist meines Wissens aber kläglich gescheitert. Typische Midgard-Holzkopf-Aktion eben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An die AKtion kann ich mich erinnern, ein paar kamen wohl noch fast durch die Festung aber überlebt hat keiner. ich selbst war stick an Ozavad und 40m vor der Festung hatte sich meine Tastatur entschlossen nichts mehr zu machen.


Aber ne andere Geschichte die mir da noch einfällt:
Wir lauerten am Alb Wall in Emain auf die Albs, im Fernsehen lief grad American Pie. Irgednwann tippte Baromir im Chat: "Jetzt zieht sie sich aus!".

Naja, war ein schöner Wipe ....


----------



## splen (23. November 2007)

Ui ... Ozavad ! Eine der guten alten Stonehenge Legenden. Gibts den noch?


----------



## Sjael (23. November 2007)

der spielt wie viele andere alten wkler noch wow soweit ich weiss


----------



## Wagdy (4. Dezember 2007)

Achja, wie oft haben wir das probiert, da durch zu kommen...
Einmal hab ichs geschafft, allerdings nur, bis dann diese Kuschler gemeint haben, sie schneiden uns mal geschmeidig den Rückweg ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was solls. Hab jetzt wieder nach ner längeren Pause angefangen ...
Und ich muß sagen, ich weiss, warum ich es vermisst habe.
Einfach nur genial. Hatte damals einfach zuviel Zeit davor verbracht...Ich weiche ab^^..

Meine schönste Story war in DF....
Also schöne letzte Worte: Ui schau mal, iss der Wurm süß^^

Ich: Hey den hatte ich grad gehaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (diese netten Flugviecher)
Keine Antwort....
Albioner trifft euch am Kopf...kritisch...Autsch^^ (total verpeilt, das er Alb war^^)
Bin Troll-2H-Bersi gewesen...

Oder, wie oben, die adden nicht^^
Hier ist safe^^


Oder die netten Lags, Chief umgehaun, Keep wird wieder runtergestockt...
Laaaaaaaaag...dann liegt man tot da ....unten standen die Hibs im EG und haben gebombt^^


So long
Wagdy / Babumba


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2008)

Ich vermiss hier irgendwie noch die "Massen-Schlachten"-Stories, von denen Matze beispielsweise erzählt hat. *g*


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2008)

Naja zu den Massenschlachten selbst gibt es da wenig zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss noch beim ersten Reliktraid mussten wir alle unter Level 40 wegschicken weil die Zone bei mehr als 400 Midgardern den Geist aufgab.

War auf jeden Fall immer "nett" wenn man morgens online kam und alle Keeps waren weg und man musste erstmal die Relikte verteidigen gehn.


Bei einem Relikt Raid erwischte ein AE einen von GOA in einem Reliktkeep der Hibs geparkten Hilfsmob namens "Theohib". Das Ding aggrote und war glaube ich Level 99. Den Rest kann man sich denken.
Als Entschädigung organisierte Sterntaler einen AUsflug auf dem Testserver in einen der damals komenden RvR Dungeons. Natürlich kam jeder der davon gehört hatte und STerntaler war 3 Stunden nur mit der AUsgabe von Rüstungen und dem Erhöhen des Levels beschäftigt.
Als ich dann mal nen Char namens Theohib machte war der gute ziemlich angepisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (13. Januar 2008)

Die Guten alten DAoC Zeiten ja......

1.Wir Hibs auf Stonehenge wollten eigentlich Relikte raiden,
aber irgendwer kam dann auf die Idee wo wir schonmal so vele sind
können wir auch gleich nen paar Festen erobern!
Ich weiß net mehr genau welche feste es war,#
aber sie war leer. , nur NPC´s die wir locker down hatten.
die Fetse gehörten aber noch Albion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was machen wir....stellen uns in den Hof und wollen
uns gerade verteilen um die Albs in der feste zu suchen,
als auf den mauern oben ziemlich viele alb fernkämpfer
auftauchten und alle die nicht rechtzeitig in die türme
geflohen waren tot schoßen. Danach waren wir noch ca 20
Mann, na toll, was jetzt?
Hochklettern Albs killn. nur leider muss man die leitern hoch und bekommt
ziemlich viele Pfeile und so ab wenn man hoch will.
als wir dann oben waren kamen auch noch middis
die Auch mitmachen wollten.
Wir Hibbs die zu 4ert oben standen schlagen nur noch alarm in allen chats die
wir so schnell ereicht hatten.
Die Middis ham uns alle(auch die albs) überrannt und irgendwie keine verluste gemacht.
Nur unser Gildenchef saß noch in der hauptfeste in seinem versteck bis
ca 20min später eine riesige hib streitmacht ankam^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die middis erstmal voll am rumrennen fernkämpfer auf die mauern
und so. Die Feste war nach weiteren 20 min erobert und wir alle wiederbelebt^^
danach haben wir mit den ca150mann die noch wollten(von den500 die angerannt kamen)
noch einen relikt raid gestartet. Danach noch Darkness Falls und dann ging es nach 16h
spielen ins bett!!!


----------



## Hamstax (13. Januar 2008)

Jaja DAoC

Hab auf Lyonesse ne lustige Geschichte erlebt wo ich mit dem Hibernia Oberhaupt Sumatan zusammen raiden war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab immer die Rammen getragen. Naja wir wollten nach Alb ums Magiereli zu klauen. Gesagt getan 100 Mann bewegen sich Nachts um 2 auf das Relikeep zu. Nach 30min Laufen in der Alb FZ mussten wir jedoch feststellen das unser großer Leader sich "mal wieder" verlaufen hatte und wir irgendwo in der Pampa standen.^^

Auf Stonehenge hab ich das Geschehen aus Midgard verfolgt. Kann mich nur noch dran erinnern die meine SG ständig den TDF Zerg zerpflückt hat und man sihc regelmäßig über die Terricus SG totgelacht hat.
Auch der Tequal Albzerg jeden Abend hatte seinen Unterhaltungswert

Auf Logres gings ein wenig ruhiger zu. Dorfserver halt. Das einzige was dort gestört hat war Morm Meril. Diese SG hab ich selbst mit meiner rr12 SG nur einmal gelegt -.- Warlocks sind einfach overpowered.

Dartmoor war ich auch mal kurz um mit meinem Infi ein wenig unruhe zu stiften. Seltsamer Server, seltsame Leute. Auf DM war das PvM das erstma interessanter als RvR

Ansonsten kann ich aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit nur von Salisbury btw Canterbury erzählen. Wer dort gespielt hat wurde bestimmt von meinem Nachtschatten oder meiner SB umgehauen. Den Titel "Gehasstester Spieler auf Salisbury" hab ich im 4p mal bekommen ;D


----------



## Enom (19. Januar 2008)

ich weiß nur: Hamsta kann garnichts !

greetz


----------



## Hamstax (29. Januar 2008)

fanboi :>


----------



## umbraadeus (22. März 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Lurikeen ,der so klein war,dass der Zerg aus Midgard  ihn überrannte,sogar die Kobolde überrannten ihn.Als der Zerg nach 48 Midis zuende war,war der kleine Luri auch am Ende...

toll wa,und hab nur seid dem Beta-releas nichts anderes gemacht,als diesen Luri zu zocken..


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich vermiss hier irgendwie noch die "Massen-Schlachten"-Stories, von denen Matze beispielsweise erzählt hat. *g*



Naja da gabs in meinem Fall nicht wirklich viel zu erzählen:

Shrouded Islands Zeiten mit den Old Frontees.
ca. 300 Midis im Artefakt Keep, hat da schonmal gelagt wie sau, evtl. so 0,5 - 1 FPS wenn überhaupt.
Wir hatten irgendwie mitbekommen das die Baumschmusser ein Raid auf unser Artefakt starten, also haben wir uns dort eingebunkert.
Eine 8 Mann starke Spähertruppe ist ausgerückt um zu sehen wie weit der Feind ist und wann sie ca. eintreffen würden. Nagut, also stand ich dort auf der Burgbrüstung und hab erstmal auf den Inc. gewartet.
In der Chatgroup kam vom Späherteam nur noch ein "INC!!!" in den Chat geflogen.

...

Gut, das war auch das letzte was ich gelesen habe, danach kam ein ca. 45 Minuten langes Standbild. *Plopp* nach den 45 Minuten liege ich Wagerecht auf der Burgbrüstung.

Ja, später hab ich dann erfahren das die Baumschmußer auch mit so ca. 300 Leuten gekommen sind. Gut ca. 600 Leute auf einem Fleck wollte wohl entweder der Server oder mein Rechner nicht verkraften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (24. März 2008)

mit meinem jäger in der old FZ, in emain, erst ne moc-hexe gekillt, dann nen paladin der rezzen wollte und am schluss nen kundi 0o sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder mit meinem WL pre nerf: Ich an bled-brücke damals noch, hatte das ziel 100k am tag gesteckt, was ich dann auch geschafft hab, aber das lustigste waren die 5 nachtschatten und waldis die mich attack haben und alle PA verfehlt hatten, und ich alle weggebombt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr lustig, das war glaub mein highlight als solospieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als grpspieler hab ich mit meiner gruppe so 100 leute im turm gekillt mit meiner sg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 bomben und aestunn und cya albis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr geil gewesen =)


----------



## Cabra (26. März 2008)

oja hamsta ich habe dich gehasst! hast immer meine kleine juliah verhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine daoc zeit werd ich nie vergessen, war echt eine super zeit!! die ganzen hochzeiten die ich veranstaltet habe, meine tg und drachenraids.. ach war das schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab noch so viele lustige sachen in erinnerung... zb schickten wir damals, wir waren noch knapp lvl 30, unseren tank zum pullen, der aber nie wiederkam weil er sich verlaufen hatte und den weg zu uns nicht mehr fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder die besagten epischen schlachten am albwall. an eine schlacht kann ich mich erinnern, die ging mind 5 std! alle 3 seiten hab sogar schon ballisten und tribs aufgebaut. weiss gar nicht mehr wer dort gewonnen hatte. oder  das weihnachtsevent, wo ich als weihnachtsmann verkleidet die spieler motiviert habe mitzumachen... 

so genug davon, ich werd ja schon sentimental  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kir Kanos (8. Mai 2008)

Naja da setze ich auch mal ne Geschichte rein.

Damals als ich mit meinen Paladin von Hurb los ritt dachte ich mir nichts böses. Einfach mal von einem Unserer Keeps zum anderen mehr nicht.
Nun nachdem ich am letzten Hurb-Turm vorbei war kriegte ich einen Pfeil ab. Ich schau mich um und sehe direkt den Übeltäter.....ein Luri Waldläufer RR3.
Was dann passierte werde ich nie vergessen.
Ich auf den Luri zu, dieser stellt sich zuerst den Kampf...nach drei schlägen läst er von mir ab und rennt...und rennt...bleibt ab und an stehen und kämpf.
Nach gefühlten 10.000milen, zwei Flussüberquerungen und 3-schlag-duellen hatte es an einem Baum ein ende.

Noch nie war ich über den Tot eines Luris so froh. 

- - das schlimme war das in dieser gnazen zeit nie der Stunt vom schild nie saß. (und das bei 50 in schild skill)


----------



## Simia (21. August 2008)

*seufz* das waren noch Zeiten....DAS war mal PVP.

wenn ich an Yen's Hibcasterzerg oder TDF zerglinge denke wird einem ganz schwer ums Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auch Baromir und Redwick bleiben unvergessen ^^

Viva los Speer0mir.


----------



## heralin (22. August 2008)

mein bestes DAoC erlebnis war natürlcih ein RvR erlebnis. und zwar spielten mein kumpel und ich auf einen freeshard (name wird hier einfach mal nicht genannt :> ) beide hunter/kobold. er war lvl 23 ich 24 und wir machten uns auf nach braemar (auf dem server ein BG für lvl 0 - 30) mids hatten das keep und so lungerten wir auf den mauern rum bis inc kam. und er kam auch heftiger als wir wollten... 
2 FGs hibs (auf dem server schon eine ganze menge zumal wir nur 4 leute in der grp waren) rushten das keep und zack war es in hib hand. mein kumpel und ich sahen recht schnell das jegliches eingreiffen kein sinn hatte (typisches stealther denken, wenn es zuviel sind einfach im stealth bleiben und warten hehehe) wir verschantzten uns also im keep um auf das zu warten was fast immer kommt. 
die eine FG hibs machte sich zu einem roaming auf die andere wurde immer kleiner und kleiner bis ein firbolg ganz allein auf dem keep stand (klatsche rot für uns beide). wir uns mit unseren kleenen kobold huntern auf die andere seite postiert und los geballert. der firbolg guckt erst vor sich die mauer runter, sieht nix, dann guckt er links, rechts auch nix... bis er endlcih auf die idee kam das wir hinter ihm stehen würden. er raste auf uns zu und verwickelte meinen kumpel in einen nahkampf (für unsere skillung absolut tötlich komplett auf bogen geskillt) aber da war es schon zu spät für den firbolg und er streckte alle 4 von sich. wir haben ganz schön gefeiert im TS über die blödheit dieses spielers. (wobei der meisste spass eines hunters eh aus schadenfreude besteht ;> )

auch ganz gross war es immer wenn man auf jemanden geschossen hat der auf der mauer stand und der so doof war und runter gefallen ist. wobei das auf dem server lustigerweise immer nur den albs passiert ist (war warscheinlich immer der selbe spieler hehe)


----------



## Darrkrene (18. November 2008)

DAOC Geschichten sind zu 99% RvR Geschichten und ab und an auch mal was aus dem PvE.
Gruppenleveln im Hib Dungi,Name leider vergessen,der lag zwischen Mag Mell und Drum cain irgendwo oben an einem Hang,einer sagte die Viecher net verspotten die werden aggro,ich denke wat fürn Blödsinn und direckt 3mal den Spotbefehl gezückt und zack griff das blöde Viech an....Ich weiß bis heute nicht warum.Ansonsten Drachenraids mit 200 Hibs losmarschiert,in Gedanken schon mit einem Item spekuliert obwohl ich nochnetmal 50 war,auf dem Weg dahin 5x gestorben superlustig wegen EXP Verlust und dann doch in sec vernichtet vom SuperdrachenAE weil eben noch keiner wirklich wußte wie man den Hibdrachen überhaupt legen kann.
RvR im Frühstadium war immer lustig wenns es an Wallschlachten ging und der jeweilige selbsternannte Schlachtführer im Chat verkündete,,So jetzt machen wir mal Dampf auf 3 stürmen wir alle gemeinsam los weil die anderen können ja nix;;selten kam er überhaupt durch das Tor während alle anderen nur dachten ,,das hätten wir dir gleich sagen können,,.
Ansonsten viel erlebt in den vielen jahren DAOC vor allem weil ich auf SH sämtliche Reiche gespielt habe.
mfg
Darrkrene die Minne
Darkspeed der Skalde
Darkrene der Waldi


----------



## Murie (14. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ..... man hat soviel erlebt, das ich euch hier stunden unterhalten könnte und ich jetzt auch garnicht weiß welche Geschichte ich erzählen sollte :-) Es ist wahnsinn wie oft ich an die Zeiten zurückdenke .... oder mit Freunden über die Zeit diskutiere. Habe mich auch seit der Beta auf SH / Hib rumgetrieben und da mehr oder weniger erfolgreich in einer Stamm die Länder durchquert. Zu den NF Anfängen habe ich mich dann aber abgeseilt .... genauso wie jetzt die WOW Zeit gekommen ist die keinen Spaß mehr bereitet. 

Den ein oder anderen Vorposter hier kennt man sogar :-)

so long ..

Nubora - 2h Fian
<Jenseitswache>


----------



## jeid (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich auch noch an so viele schoene und Lustige Begebenheiten erinnern.

z.B. : es war z meiner Zeit bei den Blutkriegern, Midi/Lyo wir waren, ich meine, mit einer Gilden Gruppe unterwegs. Ich mit meinem Troll skald Jeid.
ein stueck lang liefen wir, ohne einen Feind zu sehen. Ich Gruppenchat unterhielten wir uns ueber die verschiedenen Say meldungen. Man stelle sich eine Schalcht vor, in der Midis gegen Albis kaempfen. ein Troll wird umgehauen. da erscheind eine Meldung: "xxx sag etwas in einer Sprache, die ihr nicht versteht." Aber wir wissen alle was es bedeutet: - TROLL FAELLLLLLLLTTTTT!!!!!


Ich kann michauch noch an eine spassige mitternacht aktion erinnern. Es war auf Logres/Alb ich war mit meinem Necro totenmacher unterwegs. Wir hatte und ne ramme besorgt und nen Turm geholt, weis leider nicht mehr welchen. es kamm natuerlich die frage auf: Was jetzt? Naja, wir haben uns entschieden weitere Tuerme zu hoelen. Also sind so viele wie moeglich in die ramme und wir haben uns mit der Ramme auf die Reise zum naechsten turm gemacht. Es hat super viel spass gemacht. Bei inc aus der ramme raus und auf die Feinde. Und weiter. Ka wie lange wir unterwegs waren, aber so sinnfrei wie die aktion war, so spassig war sie auch.

Oder ne PVM Aktion. Midi Moderna kristall spot. Ich pulle mit schami, er vorsichtig dann was mehr und bald darauf kam dann schon die Meldung:
Mach mal nen Maenner Pull. Und ich dachte okay! Ichhabe es echt geschaft alles  zu  pullen was da war, was folge war, was folgen musste: Massen wipe. 
Wir haben draus gelernt und doch noch fein gepushed ...

Ganz zu anfang der release hatte ich mich nach Hibi aufgemacht. kollegen hatte mich davon ueberzeugt da hin zu kommen und mit in die Gilde zu kommen. Bin heute noch bei FIANNA auf Avalon, wenn auch der einzige, wie es scheind. Ich hatte mir damals einen Mana mental names Jeid gemacht. Mein Kumpel nen Beschwoerer. wir lvlten ne ganze weile und hatte spass. bis wir dann gesehen hatte, wechel meldung zu den Dot kann. Ich habe sie leider nicht emhr genau in Sinn, irgentwas mit xxx hat sehr starke kopfschmerzen. nach den dot, er hat keine schmerzen mehr, und wir: Wo hat er den die asperin her. wir musten ne pause machen vor bauchschmerzen ...


Als ich spaeter nach Midgard kam hatte ich angefangen meine oben erwaehnten troll Jeid zu lvln, mit meine Kumpel zusammen. ca lvl 10 erreciht wurden wir mutigen und wollten die gegend erkunden. Wir liefen in die skaona schlucht. Wir schauten zwischen Baeumen her und er meinte kom weiter. ich sagte: Nee, nicht dadurch. Er: Wieso? und verstarb. es war tief lila und sehr sauer. Ich sagte: deswegen!
Weil er keine Lust mehr hatte bin ich allein weiter gezogen. Im laufe den abend kam ich nach Rauma. Gluecklich darueber, das ich die wyern lebendig hinter mir gelassen habe, lief ich weiter. erst erstarte ich, als ich den Mond erblickte. wow, schneelandschaft, Baeume und der mond am Himmel, wist ihr was ich meine? ... Ich verharte einen moment und dnn lief ich weiter. die stieg auf einen Schneebedecken berg, in der hoffung mit freiem Blick auf den Mond. ziel erreicht. gefuellte 100 mobs. alle LILA und AGRO ... Ich konnte mir dann doch den mond in Ruhe anschauen, und zwar auf dem Ruecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gaebe noch soo viel zu schrieben, aber ich sollte mal weiter arbeiten.


----------



## Wahooka (24. Januar 2010)

Es gab in meinen DAoC Jahren zahlreiche Storys die es wert währen, hier genannt zu werden.

Hm ich beschränke mich mal auf:

Ganz damals (^^) rannte ich mit einem GB im Duo rum - Paci + Dark ... geil! Wir hatten mal das Reli zu zweit gedefft und das war echt bombig^^

Das lustigste: Hib FZ war damals gepoppt von uns Mids - als dann der 23746 Grp Reraid-Zerg kam hockten wir (der GB und ich) uns nach DC und warteten bis inc kam. Nach 2 Stunden war nix von Hibs zu sehen - also wollten wir Keep wechseln. Keine 20 Sekunden ausserhalb des Keeps kamen die Hibs ... und wir waren tot -.-


----------

